# Any pics needed ?



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm planning to pay another visit to the RAF Museum, Cosford, in the next few weeks, mainly as some of the aircraft from RAFM Hendon have been moved there, including the Ju88, Bf109, Lysander and Defiant.
If anyone would like any specific detail shots of anything, let me know in this thread, and I'll try to accommodate your requests.
In the past, by pre-arrangement, I've been allowed access to photograph details areas such as wheel bays etc, and the lighting is much better than at Hendon, so good detail shots are normally possible.
One thing to note though - this access is granted on the understanding that the photos will not be published, including posting on the Internet, so any requested images will be sent to individuals via e-mail, where 'private use' is acceptable.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)

A great offer my firend.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2018)

Very kind of you Terry. As the proud owner of the Airfix B.P. Defiant: if you could take a picture of every square inch between the red arrows that would be very sporting of you...





​....or whatever tickles your fancy, your call


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2018)

No problem - a simple side-on shot should do it !
If I can get close access, I'll see what I can do Geo.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2018)

Great Terry, much obliged. The closer the better, even risking jail time


----------



## Graeme (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi Terry.
Does the Saunders Roe SR-53 reside at Cosford?
If so, any close-up shots that could fool aircraft spotters would be greatly appreciated! 
Besides, it's a beautiful looking machine.

Keep a lookout for irate Germans and don't brag about British jet engines.

Cheers
Graeme.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep, it's at Cosford - I'll get some pics of the type you need. And I'll try not to mention the war either - I did once, but I think I got away with it !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2018)

Terry, there is a security guard named Percy. Works there Saturday afternoons. I need a picture of his left ear lobe.

Geo, for you:


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks Andy, I like that black finish


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2018)

My pleasure. I like the looks of that kite and may have to get me one of them kits.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2018)

I believe Percy retired before Christmas, Andy.
The Airfix Defiant kit in 1/48th scale is excellent - well worth getting. Looking forward to seeing the real one at Cosford, as the last time i saw it, at Hendon, was in the late 1980s.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2018)

I need some colour pics for a model I'm building 




Sorry I couldn't resist...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2018)

I was wondering how long it would take !!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2018)

Someone had too ...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2018)




----------

